# Tham khảo cách những chiếc rèm cửa giúp hạn chế khuyết điểm của ngôi nhà



## maokamika (17/7/21)

Tham khảo cách những chiếc rèm cửa giúp hạn chế khuyết điểm của ngôi nhà Thông qua sự lựa chọn vật liệu trang trí, thiết kế cá nhân cũng như phong cách bạn có thể che đậy những bất cập của căn phòng. Tuy nhiên, không thể bỏ qua một món đồ nội thất mềm để thực hiện công năng đó: những chiếc rèm cửa. Bất kỳ căn nhà nào cũng tồn tại những hạn chế,nhược điểm mà gia chủ Mua sỉ máy khuếch tán tinh dầu mong đợi các nhà thiết kế có thể giấu chúng đi. Thông qua sự lựa chọn vật liệu Máy tạo mùi thơm trang trí, thiết kế cá nhân cũng như phong cách có thể giúp bạn che đậy những bất cập của căn phòng. Tuy nhiên, không thể bỏ qua một món đồ nội thất mềm để thực hiện công năng đó: những chiếc rèm cửa cũng có thể giúp bạn che phủ các “khuyết tật” của căn phòng. Vài minh họa nhỏ dưới đây chắc chắn sẽ đem lại cho bạn nhiều giá trị lợi ích thiết thực. Rèm cửa mềm mại, sáng màu giúp căn phòng nhỏ trông rộng rãi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bạn có thể lựa chọn những chiếc rèm cửa chất liệu mềm mại, màu sắc tươi sáng, mát mẻ để giúp cho căn phòng nhỏ trông rộng rãi hơn. Bởi vì hiệu ứng của vải sáng màu luôn tạo cảm giác rộng rãi, thông thoáng, nhờ đó “ăn gian” được diện tích căn phòng khá hiệu quả. Khéo léo kết hợp màu sắc thanh lịch với các hoa văn nhỏ, tinh tế sẽ đem lại kết quả tốt hơn so với mong đợi của bạn. Rèm cửa sọc ngang thích hợp cho căn phòng hẹp dài Nếu căn phòng dài và hẹp, bạn có thể chọn rèm cửa có sọc ngang để tạo ảo giác nở rộng cho bề ngang và thu hẹp bớt chiều dài. Bạn có thể cài đặt rèm cửa ở cả hai đầu của căn phòng dài và hẹp để tăng hiệu quả rút ngắn khoảng cách. Rèm cửa màu sáng bóng để làm sáng căn phòng tối Hầu hết các chủ hộ đều không hài lòng với ánh sáng căn phòng mà mình đang sở hữu, đặc biệt là các căn hộ nằm bên dưới của chung cư. Mặc dù thiếu “phần cứng” nhưng bạn có thể dựa vào “phần mềm” để cải tạo “khuyết tật” vốn có. Chẳng hạn như cách lắp đặt màn cửa sáng màu, hơi bóng hoặc phản chiếu các họa tiết trang trí nổi trên mặt vải để trang trí. Bạn có thể lựa chọn vải lụa, rèm hoa văn in nổi… Rèm cửa sọc được dùng cho những căn phòng quá khổ Không phải sở hữu căn phòng lớn là may mắn, bởi vì nếu không biết cách trang trí nội thất bạn sẽ khiến căn phòng trở nên quá rộng lớn, trống trải. Cách đơn giản nhất là chọn màu sắc Máy tạo hương thơm rồi thông qua các sọc ngang hoặc dọc của rèm cửa (tùy thuộc vào bố cục phòng) để thu nhỏ bớt kích thước quá khổ mà không gây cảm giác không gian bị “co thắt”. Màu sắc rèm cũng nên đơn giản và tươi sáng để giảm ý nghĩa của sự quá khổ.


----------

